
Git Community Book - Anon84
http://book.git-scm.com/index.html
======
vibhavs
I recommend Scott Chacon's Pro Git instead. It's available for free online:
<http://progit.org>. Having just read the Git Community Book and Pro Git last
week, I can say the latter is far better.

~~~
dschobel
+1 for Pro Git. It has beautifully visualized examples which elucidate git
like no other guide I've read.

------
Groxx
Last version I nabbed (no version number, a couple months ago) it was woefully
incomplete, had a few minor errors (functionality, not just spelling), and was
downright opaque and hard to read. And the one I just downloaded looks
identical. It's hard to tell though, as they inexplicably don't have any
version information anywhere in the file.

I have high(er) hopes for it, but thus far it's failed miserably IMO.

------
schacon
i would also recommend the pro git book - it was a more unified effort and is
being maintained actively.

